# Visa for attending an interview



## vivek_1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am a resident of India and have been invited by a company in Abu Dhabi to attend an interview there. They are ready to sponsor the entire trip the only thing left for me is to get a Visa.

I wanted to know what Visa can i apply for this ? 

On the website abudhabi.ae (the official website) they have written "_If you are shortlisted for a job and the employer invites you for an interview, make sure you have the correct visa. On showing proof that you are in the process of acquiring a job in Abu Dhabi Emirate, the Ministry of Labour issues initial employment visas for a period of 30 days._" but i don't see any Visa description matching that.

It will be a great help if anyone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks.
Vivek


----------



## jenny28 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello there,did u try asking the company about the visa as well?i am currently living in dubai and from what i know and heard,companies can issue a company visa if they are inviting somebody from a diffrent country.im not sure tho if this applies as well in abu dhabi


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Vivek, the visa is actually called an employment visa.. It lasts 60 days.


----------

